
Cryptocurrency trader 'forced at gunpoint to make Bitcoin transfer' - ljf
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/jan/28/cryptocurrency-trader-forced-at-gunpoint-to-make-bitcoin-transfer
======
julioneander
Well, as secure as the blockchain is, it's still susceptible to the good ol'
5$ wrench bruteforce attack [https://xkcd.com/538/](https://xkcd.com/538/)

